# Game 7: Charlotte Bobcats vs. New Orleans Hornets (11/14/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (1-5) vs. New Orleans Hornets (4-3)
Ford Center
Tuesday 11/15/2006 - 8:00pm
TV - News 14 Carolina

*BOBCATS UPDATE: * 
On a three-game losing streak, the Bobcats have become surprisingly sloppy with the ball. They committed a team-record 29 turnovers Sunday against Denver, negating the progress they've made shooting and defending this season.

*HORNETS UPDATE: * 
The team formerly known as "Charlotte" went on a buying spree over the summer. It added free agent Peja Stojakovic and traded for Tyson Chandler, assuming huge financial obligations to both players. This is still George Shinn's team, right?

Expected Starting Lineups
Bobcats




































Hornets





































*KEY MATCHUP:*
Raymond Felton vs. Chris Paul















The best rookie all last season (Paul) vs. the best rookie, maybe, the last three months of the season (Felton). Paul dominated both meetings with the Bobcats last season, and Felton wants to even the score against his fellow ACC alum.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Starting Lineups
Brevin Knight...Chris Paul
Raymond Felton....Desmond Mason
Adam Morrison....Peja Stojakovic
Gerald Wallace...Brandon Bass
Emeka Okafor....Tyson Chandler

Morrison opens up the game with a transition layup. Okafor already has 2 blocks a minute into the game


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

What's up with G-Force?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Cut over his eye, he's getting stiches and is supposed to return 

32-30 with a minute left in the first.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

lets go *CATS!*


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We are actually playing good other then it taking Bernie half a quarter to figure out Morrison couldn't guard Peja but atleast Morrison is finally giving something on one side of the floor instead of neither


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

...and once I say that Morrison goes cold


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least we didn't play like complete crap tonight.Without West the Hornets were really weak inside and Okafor played great again.

It's pretty obvious that Morrison is just incapable of guarding any veteran scorer.Stojakovic wasn't the only one abusing him tonight.The Hornets just gave the ball to whoever he was on and went right at him.The guy he was guarding had to score something like 40 points at least.Without that the Hornets probably wouldn't have won.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, this was a 2 point game with like 3 minutes left and then the Hornets just ran away with it. Morrison's going to have to start going for 30 a game to be a plus on the court since it looks like hes always going to give up that much or more every night.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> At least we didn't play like complete crap tonight.Without West the Hornets were really weak inside and Okafor played great again.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that Morrison is just incapable of guarding any veteran scorer.Stojakovic wasn't the only one abusing him tonight.The Hornets just gave the ball to whoever he was on and went right at him.The guy he was guarding had to score something like 40 points at least.Without that the Hornets probably wouldn't have won.


I dont know if you're a Bobcats fan or just troll in here to piss people off, everyone knows Morrison isnt a great defender, that's why you have Wallace to take care of the other teams best wing scorer, if that works against New Orleans he shuts down Peja and Morrison covers Mason. I dont hear the ragging on guys like Rudy Gay or Brandon Roy when they dont have a good night, which rookies often do.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow.I am glad we have some Adam Morrison defenders around here...I am surprised after they watched that game last night...I am sure they can tell us how great he is and we'll never challenge them even though we did watch the game and saw exactly what happened.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> Wow.I am glad we have some Adam Morrison defenders around here...I am surprised after they watched that game last night...I am sure they can tell us how great he is and we'll never challenge them even though we did watch the game and saw exactly what happened.


My point is you have to go with the knowledge that he isnt a good defender and go from there, it does no good to say he cant guard Wally he cant guard Peja etc, my point was that was supposed to be Gerald Wallace's roll. The guy's a rook so lets give him some slack. How many rookies are even playing significant minutes, not many.


----------

